# which wheel wax/ protection



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm getting some new wheels next week so was thinking i'd give them a the best start by adding a protective layer to help cleaning.

any pointers? something that going to last is ideal, i''ll be applying whilst they are of the car so will be easier


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dual layer collinite worked in tests 3-4 months. It's affordable. X1 layer is enough. Rub into your hands then apply a thin layer. Good luck.

I use this on the car, after putting on carlack68 sealant.

See cleanyourcar.co.UK for info on these products. Plus reviews. Detailing world shows results abd how to tips.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

some say you can seal them... i dont.

wheels rarely arrive clean btw, the cleaner they are at the start the longer the wax will stay. Autobahn wax, nice finish but doesnt last if you don't leave it in the dry to cure for 24hr+


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been reading about Gtechniq C5 Wheel armour and have seen nothing but good things on detailing world. I'll be ordering some of this shortly. Will do another little review once I've applied it.

See: http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-car ... el-armour/


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

daveyboy527 said:


> I've been reading about Gtechniq C5 Wheel armour and have seen nothing but good things on detailing world. I'll be ordering some of this shortly. Will do another little review once I've applied it.
> 
> See: http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-car ... el-armour/


Says it lasts up to a year, seems ambitious! Will have a look for reviews..


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a couple of coats of Rimwax, seems to last quite well and makes wheel cleaning easy.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Dynamo said:


> daveyboy527 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading about Gtechniq C5 Wheel armour and have seen nothing but good things on detailing world. I'll be ordering some of this shortly. Will do another little review once I've applied it.
> ...


it's pricey, looking at at £40 for just 25ml to do 4 19" alloys, i was thinking of a £15 product as i clean the wheels most weeks anyway.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dynamo said:


> Dynamo said:
> 
> 
> > daveyboy527 said:
> ...


Collinite is cheaper.


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

+1 for Collinite - I use 476s on mine at it makes cleaning them a breeze!


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

Dynamo said:


> Dynamo said:
> 
> 
> > daveyboy527 said:
> ...


15ml will be enough to do your 19's. i have RS6's on mine. A little goes a long way! I've used Poorboys wheelsealant and Colli. C5 is by far the best i have used. They're as good today as the day i applied (4mths ago, 8K miles) and only take a blast with the PW to clean now. water beading is insane :lol: 
Shame it doesn't prevent the wife from Kerbing as well :evil: :evil:


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

retsofkram said:


> Dynamo said:
> 
> 
> > Dynamo said:
> ...


Even inside the whole rim?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dynamo said:


> Even inside the whole rim?


Just a word of warning about doing inside the rim. Some of the glues they use to stick the balance weights on with aren't very good on top of sealants. I have found this out the hard way.


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dynamo said:


> Even inside the whole rim?


Yes. Its literally a dab on a applicator (decent make up removal pad that won't fall apart or a MF cloth). Apply and then lightly buff off residue.

It is kind of hard to see what you have covered already so make sure you have decent light and a bit of time to apply.

You should get some applicators with your order though if you don't you can always mail Rob or Pete for some.


----------

